# Pros/Cons of single crown and dual crown



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

So I'm thinking about maybe picking up a dual crown, but am not completely sold on the idea. The dual crown would give me 20mm-40mm more travel. Just curious, what are some benefits of getting a dual crown over keeping the single crown? What can a single crown do that a dual crown cannot? I'd like to know the pros and cons of both before I make any real decision.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Dual crown-stiffer, more travel

single crown- lighter, you can bust tailwhips...

What single crown fork and what dual crown fork are you looking at and for what bike?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Moosey said:


> Dual crown-stiffer, more travel
> 
> single crown- lighter, you can bust tailwhips...
> 
> What single crown fork and what dual crown fork are you looking at and for what bike?


It's for a Marin Quake. I have the Marz AM4 on them. Not sure yet about which dual crown fork, if I do end up with one.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

The way I see it:

The type of riding I do would be considered All Mountain. I ride the street when I can't get to the trails. I ride up hills when I can't get a shuttle to the top. I ride the dirt jumps. I ride the downhill trails. I ride the pump track. There is no reason I need a dual crown fork. It is too specific. 
(Versatility of a single-crown)

I weigh 170 geared up. While the dual-crown would be confidence inspiring, I don't think I need it. Considering that I am doing 30 foot jumps at times and some large drops...it would be nice if that was all I was doing.
(Strength of a dual-crown)

Conclusion? What type of riding do you do?


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

DeadlyStryker said:


> The way I see it:
> 
> The type of riding I do would be considered All Mountain. I ride the street when I can't get to the trails. I ride up hills when I can't get a shuttle to the top. I ride the dirt jumps. I ride the downhill trails. I ride the pump track. There is no reason I need a dual crown fork. It is too specific.
> (Versatility of a single-crown)
> ...


After this, and a conversation with my LBS, I've decided I don't need a dual crown.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

cicatrix said:


> After this, and a conversation with my LBS, I've decided I don't need a dual crown.


I am glad I could help.

Alternate conclusion: Everyone needs multiple bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## simcik (Dec 2, 2005)

DeadlyStryker said:


> Alternate conclusion: Everyone needs multiple bikes. :thumbsup:


Brilliant! Are you the next Confucius!? Best solution ever :thumbsup:


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

DeadlyStryker said:


> I am glad I could help.
> 
> Alternate conclusion: Everyone needs multiple bikes. :thumbsup:


I have 4, and am already looking for number 5! It is a sickness. Next purchase will be a dual slalom bike. I'm thinking a Transition Double or maybe an Atomlab Trailking SS (even though I already have an Atomlab Trailking)


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

cicatrix said:


> I have 4, and am already looking for number 5! It is a sickness.


I envy your disease.

(Confucius never thought he would say that.)


----------



## bullitt113 (Feb 17, 2011)

cicatrix said:


> I have 4, and am already looking for number 5! It is a sickness. Next purchase will be a dual slalom bike. I'm thinking a Transition Double or maybe an Atomlab Trailking SS (even though I already have an Atomlab Trailking)


Forgiveness in advance for asking.... but what the hell do you do to be able to afford them?? Only asking so I can start doing the same thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Strongbrown (Apr 15, 2010)

Just the thread I was looking for! Thanks all.


----------



## DeadlyStryker (Feb 12, 2005)

Strongbrown said:


> Just the thread I was looking for! Thanks all.


I wish everyone was as smart as you. (You used the search tool.) :thumbsup:


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

bullitt113 said:


> Forgiveness in advance for asking.... but what the hell do you do to be able to afford them?? Only asking so I can start doing the same thing :thumbsup:


I am an opportunist. If something can make me money, I give it a shot and see how it goes. Whether I think of an idea, my business partner thinks of an idea, or an idea comes across our desk, we give it a go and see what happens. Sometimes it works, most of the time it doesn't.

That, and the stock market.

But you shouldn't do this if it isn't what you want to do. The two best pieces of advice I can give you that were given to me are: do what you love, and love what you do; and make all the money you can, just make sure it is good money. The first one is obvious as to what it means, the second one basically says make as much money as you possibly can/want but make it with a clear conscience.


----------

